# How does the typical vivarium waterfall work?



## rafapepa (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Denro lovers!
I unfortunately don't have a vivarium (yet) and I really like the look of a waterfall or cascade of some kind in the enclosure.

If I was to use a false bottom (someone will have to clarify in COMPLETE layman's what this is because i'm kinda new to this scene) would I just pump water up behind the background and onto the waterfall?

Thanks!
Sandy


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

Setting up a Vivarium 

this page pretty much explains it


----------



## rafapepa (Jun 8, 2009)

WOW!! THanks thats really helpful!!
Sandy


----------

